# Little con man



## senior chef (Sep 16, 2021)

I was concerned that I might have been under-feeding my 2 month old puppy. Even immediately right after he finishes his meal he acts like he is starving. Then I watched a YouTube video.
The YouTube video talked about puppies being little con men when it comes to food. They said that it is quite common for a puppy to want ever more food, even if their stomachs are completely full.

Currently I give him 3 meals/day. each meal is about the size of my fist. I'm not going to do it BUT i am curious to know exactly how much the little glutton could pack away in one sitting ?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 16, 2021)

Whatever is too much, will come back up

My wolf pup would turn around and eat that


----------



## senior chef (Sep 16, 2021)

He is now 9 weeks old and he has TRIPLED his weight in the last 4 weeks.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> He is now 9 weeks old and he has TRIPLED his weight in the last 4 weeks.


Sure he's not part pig?

Gonna be a big dog?


----------



## Gaer (Sep 16, 2021)

When my dog was a puppy, I fed him 3 times a day.  He got SO FAT!!!!
Now I feed him 2 scoops of dog food once a day and he's very happy with that!  he's normal weight now too!


----------



## senior chef (Sep 16, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Sure he's not part pig?
> 
> Gonna be a big dog?


The guy who gave him to me said that it would be smaller than medium size.  At 11 weeks old he is already 4 lbs.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> The guy who gave him to me said that it would be smaller than medium size. At 11 weeks old he is already 4 lbs.


Got a pic of the little guy?


----------



## senior chef (Sep 16, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Got a pic of the little guy?


the photo part of my laptop does not work, So, no pic


----------



## senior chef (Sep 16, 2021)

Gaer said:


> When my dog was a puppy, I fed him 3 times a day.  He got SO FAT!!!!
> Now I feed him 2 scoops of dog food once a day and he's very happy with that!  he's normal weight now too!


I saw a video on YouTube that said I could start 2 meals/day when he is 6 months old. sound about right?
He does not chew food. he inhales it.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> the photo part of my laptop does not work, So, no pic


Well, does his paws look vastly oversized?


----------



## senior chef (Sep 16, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Well, does his paws look vastly oversized?


I know exactly what you mean. Ans: No, not at all oversized.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> No, not at all oversized.


Well then....he's just a little pig


----------



## Devi (Sep 16, 2021)

Well, if he's not fat, maybe he's just hungry because he's still growing?


----------



## senior chef (Sep 16, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Well then....he's just a little pig


Boy, you got that right. He is a bottomless pit. 
Sometime, just for laughs, I may test him to see if he would ever stop eating, and walk away from food.  
At 3 lbs, I know his stomach can not be bigger than my fist. I feed him 3 times/day and each time I give him a fist sized portion of dry puppy chow mixed with warm water.  After eating, he gives me "that look". Like, "Hey, where is the REST of my food ?"


----------



## Devi (Sep 16, 2021)

Hmm. Maybe the dry puppy chow isn't really good nutrition?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 16, 2021)

Heh, I had a pup that loved beer

Lotsa naps were involved


----------



## senior chef (Sep 16, 2021)

Devi said:


> Well, if he's not fat, maybe he's just hungry because he's still growing?





Devi said:


> Hmm. Maybe the dry puppy chow isn't really good nutrition?


Gee, I don't know.  I buy dry puppy chow from the local pet store here in Mexico.  One thing is certain, however. He is gaining weight at a fantastic rate. I've had him 4+1/2 weeks and his weight has TRIPLED.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 16, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Heh, I had a pup that loved beer
> 
> Lotsa naps were involved


That might not be such a bad idea.  It might slow him down.


----------



## Devi (Sep 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Gee, I don't know.  I buy dry puppy chow from the local pet store here in Mexico.  One thing is certain, however. He is gaining weight at a fantastic rate. I've had him 4+1/2 weeks and his weight has TRIPLED.


Okay. But is he fat?

eta: we did, years ago, have some dried food for our cats. Turns out it was rather addictive to them. So we quit getting it.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> That might not be such a bad idea. It might slow him down.


Well, watching him weave across the deck to his bowl was hilarious


----------



## senior chef (Sep 16, 2021)

Devi said:


> Okay. But is he fat?
> 
> eta: we did, years ago, have some dried food for our cats. Turns out it was rather addictive to them. So we quit getting it.


Not in the least fat. But, he is incredibly strong for his size.


----------



## Devi (Sep 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Not in the least fat. But, he is incredibly strong for his size.


Ah. It sounds like he's just hungry. How big is this puppy going to get?


----------



## senior chef (Sep 16, 2021)

Devi said:


> Ah. It sounds like he's just hungry. How big is this puppy going to get?


the guy who gave him to me says medium size at a maximum.


----------

